# 09 420 es problem



## Brutexx (Apr 30, 2013)

was riding the other day and it just stopped shifting the nuetral light blinks 2 slow then 4 fast which is supposed to be code 24 and is the shift motor located in the front of the wheeler has anybody else had this happen and when replaced was it fixed?


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

i dealing with this right now. will it shift at all. prob angle sensor


----------

